# Montana Fifth Wheels



## Gil Math (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm looking at a new Montana Fifth Wheel not the Mountaineer only because the Montana has a few extras I like . Mor-Ryde Axle and a few other refinements. It looks like a well made trailer for the PRICE. It measures 33' but t's called a 30 something.
Can anyone give some info on this trailer....GOOD or BAD
Thanks


----------



## Shadow (Apr 9, 2006)

Montana Fifth Wheels

Gil, We own a Montana 5th wheel and are very happy with it. Had it back to the dealer one time to fix a couple of things they and I missed on the walk around. Seems to be holding up just fine. As far as Keystone, I'm on my second 5th wheel with them and I have no complaints. Would of kept the first one, but we wanted a double slide.


----------



## C Nash (Apr 9, 2006)

Montana Fifth Wheels

Gil, I also owned a Cougar 5th wheel which is made by Keystone and it was never back for any problems other than a recall to better brace the front. Think they are a pretty good buy for the money. lot of them on the road around here.


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 23, 2006)

Montana Fifth Wheels

Everyone I know that has a Montana loves it.  One of my cusomers just bought a new 36 footer and except for the usually things missed by the PDI tech he hasn't had any problems.


----------



## Gil Math (Apr 23, 2006)

Montana Fifth Wheels

Thanks for the info !!!!
I now have my Holiday Rambler 5th Wheel up for Sale.
I should be making a move to a Montana shortly.
Thanks Again.

Gil


----------



## tcorbitt (May 15, 2006)

Montana Fifth Wheels

Purchased a Montana Mountineer (triple-slide with rear bunk house for the kids) earlier this year.  Love the unit with no problems after the first 3 trips. I agree, the Standard  Montana is a lot nicer, but we could not get the bunkhouse in the upgraded model. We shopped for a year before deciding on the Keystone product. Needing a second BR really limited our choices. Our first choice was the Holiday Rambler followed by the Titinum. Both really well build with great chasis components (Hydro disk breaks, shocks, better axles, sidewalls, etc.)  The compromise to accomidate the floorplan saved a bunch of Cash  compared to the above. Buck for Buck, I don't think you can go wrong with the Montana (or other Keystone 5ths)

T
quote:_Originally posted by Gil Math_

I'm looking at a new Montana Fifth Wheel not the Mountaineer only because the Montana has a few extras I like . Mor-Ryde Axle and a few other refinements. It looks like a well made trailer for the PRICE. It measures 33' but t's called a 30 something.
Can anyone give some info on this trailer....GOOD or BAD
Thanks


----------

